# Advise on horse pulling reins out of my hands



## Ginger Bear (1 December 2010)

My boy has been back in full normal work for approx 8 weeks since his op..he's doing really well but in the last week has decided that when we canter he will all of a sudden pull his head right down while cantering & pull the reins out of my hands..it's not all the time or every time we canter just sometimes all of a sudden, unexpectedly.. He's 16'1 & I'm 5'2 & pretty little so when he has done this I can keep him up & fight him on it but if he does it with a lot of force & i'm not expecting it he can pull the riens through my hands until I've got the buckle.. Any ideas on what I can use or do to stop this.. he doesn't do anything naughty or get uncontrollable once he has got the reins just carrys on cantering..thans..


----------



## spacefaer (1 December 2010)

Try bridging them like jockeys do on hard pulling horses - put both reins in one hand so that they come out of either side of your hand, then take them in the other hand as well - both reins are in both hands and secure as they cannot slip.

If he still pulls you forward, then put a breastplate on, (which is fastened to the saddle so cannot move if he pulls) and hold that as well with one of your hands - I do this with one of our hunters who likes to gallop with his head on the floor


----------



## diggerbez (1 December 2010)

is it possible to vary what you are doing in the canter? it could be that as you are cantering round he's getting a bit bored and thinking that its a good idea to entertain himself by trying to pull you over his head! if you can really work him in the canter- lots of transitions (to trot and then within the pace itself) some baby leg yields and circles etc hopefully he'll be too busy thinking about what you are asking to pratt about. otherwise TBH i'd be tempted to pull him up quite sharply for doing it- its naughty- its not like he's leaning, he's deliberately trying to get the reins off you!


----------



## TJP (2 December 2010)

I had a mare who did this, we got a pair of reins which had a single rein attachment at the buckle and at the bit but which were double reins in the middle.  It made it very difficult for her to pull the reins through my hands.  

An alternative might be a flash through the rings of the front of the saddle to link your fingers in  but I think the double rein would be more effective.

Good luck


----------



## soulfull (2 December 2010)

also hang on to a piece of mane,  enough so that when she pulls she pulls her mane in an ouch way,  she will assoc the ouch with snatching


----------



## Janette (2 December 2010)

My mare does this and I can only suggest  bridging the reins, and varying the work.


----------



## siennamum (2 December 2010)

If he isn't pulling the reins away from you because he wants to go faster, then I wonder if he's trying to tell you to give him more rein beause you are holding on too much. Try cantering on a loose rein, give him nothing to object to, it'll also confirm to you that you are balanced enough.


----------



## ThePony (2 December 2010)

What was his op for, was he off for a long time for it and recovery after? Could that have affected his way of going and his comfort at all?


----------



## Ginger Bear (2 December 2010)

Thanks for all your responses guys..all very helpful.. haven't done much cantering when he does it it tends to be when i kick him on to canter.. He doesn't even do it all the time, just on certain days when he likes being cheeky!! Maybe it's where he hasn't been back being allowed to canter for that long, maybe a bit of excitement? His op was for arthrodesis of the pastern joint for ring bone..he's fully recovered and the joint is fused..doesn't show any sign of pain, like to have a good gallop when i take him in the fields & when he's turned out, he happily bucks & rears.. all up to date with back, teeth etc..has also had all legs fully x-rayed at the time of his op to check for any other issues & all fine..to be honest he's a real cheeky git, never tries to get me off but does like to have a buck..


----------



## Bug2007 (2 December 2010)

While all the suggestions above are good they aren't solving the problem of your horse pulling in the first place, they are just preventing you losing the reins.

My horse started to do this as she was slightly unfit and was tired...while this was forgiven she then found it to be a good habit.

Solution to this was a standing martingale, this results in the horse pulling against him/herself and not you, also gives them a bop on the nose which they have causes. Not a sock in the mouth from you.

Hope this helps a bit...had the same problem as mentioned and this solved it.

Once the horse if fitter you'll find he won't do it but you don't want it to become a habit as he knows he can pull you off balance and give him the advantage. 

Good Luck.


----------



## soulfull (2 December 2010)

Sammii819 said:



			While all the suggestions above are good they aren't solving the problem of your horse pulling in the first place, they are just preventing you losing the reins.

My horse started to do this as she was slightly unfit and was tired...while this was forgiven she then found it to be a good habit.

Solution to this was a standing martingale, this results in the horse pulling against him/herself and not you, also gives them a bop on the nose which they have causes. Not a sock in the mouth from you.

Hope this helps a bit...had the same problem as mentioned and this solved it.

Once the horse if fitter you'll find he won't do it but you don't want it to become a habit as he knows he can pull you off balance and give him the advantage. 

Good Luck. 

Click to expand...

A gadget is no more the 'answer' as you call it than bridging reins!!  as soon as it comes off it starts again.


----------



## Bug2007 (2 December 2010)

soulfull said:



			A gadget is no more the 'answer' as you call it than bridging reins!!  as soon as it comes off it starts again.
		
Click to expand...

It never re -started on my mare......plus bridging your reins works if you have your hands on the neck as in on the gallops with the race horses.....having your hands fixed while schooling isn't solving the issue and it brings your weight forward, therefore easier for the horse to pull you even further forward.

Anyway not getting into a whos right whos wrong.....just giving an idea that might work as it has with me.

Different things work for different people. 

Standing martingale will only come into use when the horse is pulling other wise it isn't doing anything therefore when he learns not to pull, it'll make no diffrence if it is on or not.


----------



## brucea (2 December 2010)

Hmmm...an alternative thought

He will be pulling beycuase he is resisting discomfort, not you as such

He may be finding it tough to do this - as a previous poster said after time off he may be unfit.

Let him have the reins - and let him come into a natural outline that he is happy with. If you feel in secure then use a strap on the sadle. or just hold on under the pommel.

I ride all mine at all paces in a soft hackamore and a single rope, clip on reins when I'm out. Even the ex-racer who was a complete head case when I got him. And one thing - they are a much more comfortable ride when they are allowed to go natturally instead of being held by the reins and bit.

And no...I'm not a carrot stick waver.


----------



## Ginger Bear (2 December 2010)

mmm...ok thanks peeps.. some good suggestions there.. He never unseats me, unbalances or pulls me forward on to his neck (riding tb's since I was 7, I have a very sticky bum..lol) he's literally decided to do it last week. I'll give you some background on him, might help. I got him last Oct on full loan basis, he was super to hack out on but a night mare in the school. His PO had him in a rubber pelham (she said she thought it was softer than a metal bit??? as he has a nasty old scar on the corner of his mouth, has no feeling in it though, vet & dentist reckon some nasty person has shoved a rope in his mouth at some point. When I tried him out & got him as soon as you put his bridle on he would automatically tuck his head in really tight? He hated that bit & would just charge forward with his neck tucked in as tight as possible & not use his rear end. An instructor recommended trying a waterford which he much preferred & was much happier with..He looked sound until the cold weather came & he became more & more stiff, had his legs x-rayed & showed ring bone, he was operated on beginning of Feb & was back riding by August.. Just very light hacking at first with 5 mins trot..By Oct had the final x-ray & he made a full recovery & was told could begin normal work..he's ridden about 5 times a week, schooled twice, hacked out 3 times. Never stiff at all even in this weather, (although have rapped his hind legs up when it gets down to freezing.) Doesn't have his ears back when ridden or anything.. I don't really hold him tight or 'hang' on his reins when ridden, I half half & then ride him forward so he's nice & soft in the mouth..


----------



## Ginger Bear (2 December 2010)

Soory for the ultra long post there..hehe


----------



## Javabb94 (2 December 2010)

I had the same problem with my TB x Appaloosa, he is only 15.2hh and Im 5ft 10 but Im not very strong, 

when I cantered he wouldnt do it all the time, but he sometime put his head down and I found it hard to get it up again,

He was in a Loose Ring French Link Snaffle, but we now have him in a 3 Ring Happy Mouth with Roller Gag, some may say its a harsh bit, but he is so much happier! He doesnt chew the bit all the time, his head stays where it should be as the bit provides a head raising action and when jumping he doesnt tend to put his head down after the jump either, he goes so much better!

He also has a flash noseband and a martingale which seemed to help


----------



## Ginger Bear (2 December 2010)

I have Pablo in a snaffle since he's been back in work & he's fine not too strong or anything..the head pulling has started this week!!


----------



## Javabb94 (2 December 2010)

Java isnt strong at all, infact sometimes needs some encouragement to move! but with the 3 ring gag he has stopped putting his head down all together, and he has stopped opening his mouth to evade the bit! He has definetely improved with it,

I have ridden him always in a snaffle although i only got him on sept 17th this year and its when he jumps really so put him in the gag and he's fab


----------



## Bug2007 (2 December 2010)

I expect he is just feeling a little unfit then in that case, canter proving to be hard work in the school. I expect he'll get out of it once he has build the fitness up again. 

My TB used to do it when she was a little unfit. The standing Martingale stopped her snatching the reins and flicking her head up. Did a few minutes here and there in canter to build up the fitness.

No gadgets bar the flash now and she is in a french link full cheek snaffle and have no problems.


----------

